# Perdido Beach



## Mourad65 (Jun 10, 2021)

Caught 18” Whiting @ Perdido beach on June 1st.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That’s a stud. Nice work.


----------



## Mourad65 (Jun 10, 2021)

specktackler57 said:


> That’s a stud. Nice work.


Thanks


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job, good eating!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

One of the most underrated fish in the surf. That's a fine one!

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

They don't get much bigger than that.


----------

